# معلومات دينية مسيحية عجبتنى هشاركم بيها ( متجدد )



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

*





* *[FONT=ae_AlHor]هخصص الموضوع دة لكل معلومة دينية بسيطة وحلوة*​*[FONT=ae_AlHor] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor]سواء كانت معروفة خالص او لا[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor]ومش هنقلها من النت لكن من كتب[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor]علشان مصداقيتها[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor] ... 
ودى هتفيدنا كلنا وتفيد اولادنا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ae_AlHor]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ae_AlHor]تابعوا وصلوا اكمل الموسوعة[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor]
[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlHor]و اللى يحب يشارك رجاء يكتب المصدر[/FONT]*



+++++++++++

*[FONT=ae_AlHor]بُختاش*[/FONT]

*[FONT=ae_AlHor]البطريرك أتفزع**[FONT=ae_AlHor] !!*[/FONT][/FONT]


*راهب*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3177755&postcount=7
​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

فكره حلوه يا ترابو...  الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

*بُختاش*

*[FONT=ae_AlHor]بُختاش*​​ *[FONT=ae_AlHor]الفعل " بَخَشَ " أى " ثَقَبَ " , فحين تقول : بخش الشئ , أى ثقبه .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=ae_AlHor]و " البُخش " هو " الثُقب " . وهى من الكلمات العاميَّة قليلة الإستخدام .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=ae_AlHor]وعلى ذلك فالبُختاش ( بضم الباء) هو قطعة رفيعة من الخشب ذات رأس مدبَّب تُستخدم فى ثقب القربان خمسة ثقوب قبل خبزه فى الفرن , رمزاً لخمسة جراحات الرب .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=ae_AlHor]فالطقس القبطى يتم فيه طعن القربان بهذا البختاش أثناء تجهيزه وقبل الصلاة عليه.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=ae_AlHor]

+وممكن تشوفوا الفيديوهات دى علشان تشوفوا " البُختاش " 
وازاى بيستخدمه اللى بيقوم بعمل القربان .[/FONT]*




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192345




*أتمنى المعلومة تكون عجبتكم 
*


*[FONT=ae_AlHor]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا وانا هشارك معاك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

فكرة جميلة يا ابو تربو

متابعة معاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

دائما افكارك رائعه ومميزه ومفيده

متابعه ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=ae_AlHor]البطريرك أتفزع*​*[FONT=ae_AlHor] !!

يبدو أنه كانت العادة المتبعة قديماً أنه عند رسامة الآباء البطاركة كانت تفتح مقبرة البطاركة وينزل البابا الجديد المختار من الله عند رسامته لكى يستلم الصليب والعكاز من يد البابا المتنيح السابق له ولكن يذكر تاريخ البابا يوحنا الــ 17 البطريرك الــ 105 فى القرن الثامن عشر أنه منع هذه العادة وذلك لأنه عند نزوله الى المقبرة لإتمام هذا التقليد
طقطقت العظام من المقبرة فى وجهه فأنفزع فى تلك اللحظة وحتم أبطال هذه العادة فأبطلت الى يومنا هذا.*​
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## مسرة (2 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *[FONT=ae_AlHor]بُختاش*​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=ae_AlHor]الفعل " بَخَشَ " أى " ثَقَبَ " , فحين تقول : بخش الشئ , أى ثقبه .[/FONT]*​
> ...


 
*عجبتني هذه المعلومة و الاحلى انه بُيسخدم هذه الحقائق المسيحية التي ورائها تاريخ في حياتنا اليومية *

*الرب يبارك عملك و تعبك *

*انا حبيت هذه الموسوعة و متابعة بأذن الرب*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 مايو 2012)

فظيعة يا ابو تربو وكويس انى البابا يوحنا بطلها


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2012)

*حلو اوووووووووووووووووى.... اول مرة اسمع المعلومتين دول الصراحة 
ربنا يبارك عملك و خدمتك اخويا 
بأذن يسوع اتابع معاكم *


----------



## الزعزتوني (8 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورين جدا بس كملوا الموضوع الرائع دا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*متابعة الموضوع الحلو دا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

*راهب*
*
+كلمة راهب ليست كلمة قبطية 
ولكن الكلمة الاصلية "موناخوس" ومعناها متوحد, لكن كلمة راهب ترجمة عربية مقصود بها  شخص يرهب الله
أى يخاف الله .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

> مشكورين جدا بس كملوا الموضوع الرائع دا


حاضر واضفت اهو معلومة عن كلمة راهب


> *متابعة الموضوع الحلو دا*



دة احنا ناخد بركة يا تاسونى

ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2013)

للقمص ايليا 

*هذه هى الصورة الحقيقية لقداسة البابا الأنبا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك ال ١١٢*
 ------------------------------------
 - وهو البطريرك الوحيد فى تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية الذى جلس أطول فترة على  كرسي مار مرقس إمتدت إلى ٥٣ سنة وتنيح عن عمر حوالى ١٠٦ سنوات
 - ورغم السنين الكثيره لم يرسم سوى ٤٤ أسقفاً فقط
 - وقد كلت عيناه فى أواخر أيامة وضعف جسده جداً
 - وكان من قبل البطريركية اسمه أبونا يوحنا الناسخ - لانه كان ينسخ أو يكتب المخطوطات ويرسم الصلبان القبطية المعقدة الأشكال
 _ وكان من رهبان دير العذراء البراموس
 _ كانت فترة البطريركية من١٨٧٤ - ١٩٢٧
 وجاء بعده
 -- البابا يوأنس ال١٩
 -- البابا مكاريوس الثالث
 --البابا يوساب الثاني
 -- البابا كيرلس السادس
 -- البابا شنودة الثالث
 -- البابا تواضروس الثاني آدام الله حياته


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ابو اتربو للمعلومات الجميلة دى

متابعة .......


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2013)

*للقمص |
*

* إيليا الانبا بولا*

* كلكم عارفين إن إيليا النبي أقام عند أرملة صرفة صيدا ( ١ مل ١٧ ).
 وهذه المرأة توفى إبنها الوحيد
 و أن إيليا النبي أقام هذا الولد من الموت
 -- ويقول التقليد اليهودي أن هذا الولد الصغير الذى أقامه النبي إيليا من الموت هو .... هو ....... هو..... يونان النبي
 _________________
 وهذا مكتوب فى السنكسار الخاص بكنيستنا القبطية
 -- ويسمى الصوم الذى سيبدأ من الغد ( اللى هو النهاردة )
 ولمدة ثلاثة أيام بصوم نينوى وليس صوم يونان
  -- والبابا أبرآم بن زرعة البابا ال ٦٢ السرياني الجنس الذى تم فى عهده  أيضاً نقل جبل المقطم أو بصحيح العبارة إرتفاعة وإنخفاضه وهو فى مكانه هو  الذى أضاف هذا الصوم لكنيستنا القبطية لان طائفة السريان كانوا يصومون هذا  الصوم من قبل لأن أهل نينوى وكل الحيوانات صاموا ثلاتة أيام لكى لا يهلكهم  الله بسبب خطيئتهم بعد مناداة يونان لهم *


----------

